# Comic ähnlicher Effect(?!)



## kennyman (25. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich denke(hoffe) mal, dass dieses Thema noch nicht so besprochen wurde.

Und zwar.. vielleicht kennt ihr ja Asher Roth. Ich hab hier ein Bild rausgesucht und ich finde das echt cool. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob da jetzt wirklich ein effekt hintersteckt, aber ich denke mal schon:

http://www.weallscheme.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/asher-roth.jpg

Für mich sieht es aus wie eine Art Comic effekt. Oder halt wie gezeichnet(sieht man einbisschen am Microphone). Nicht übertrieben, aber ein kleiner effekt wird wohl da sein.

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung wie man sowas machen kann? Oder ist das ohne "super" Kamera unmöglich?

Danke,

Ken.


----------



## Leola13 (26. September 2010)

Hai,



kennyman hat gesagt.:


> Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung wie man sowas machen kann? Oder ist das ohne "super" Kamera unmöglich?




Es ist nicht unbedingt eine super Kamera nötig, aber mindestens ein "vernünftiges" Bild.
 Für den Stil gibt es einen Ausdruck, der mir leider nicht einfällt.  Hier im Forum sind auch schon Bilder, bzw. Fotografen gepostet worden, die solche Bilder herstellen.


Eine Rdeuzierung der Farben, Tonwertkorrektur und der Filter Kantenbetonung/ Tonwertrennung sind sicherlich dabei.

Wenn ich entsprechendes im Netz wiederfindet melde ich mich noch einmal.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kennyman (26. September 2010)

Hey danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich hab jetzt auch noch mal ein bisschen rumgesucht und bin auf die "Begriffe" Dave Hill und Jim Fiscus  Style gestoßen. Hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von denen angeguckt und es kommt sehr nah an ran dem was ich gesucht hatte. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch suchen wie die das bearbeiten. Wenn du (oder jemand anders) weiß wie das geht, wäre das natürlich auch toll .

Ken


----------



## Leola13 (26. September 2010)

Ha, 

genau : Jim Fiscus - das wars.

The making of Jim Fiscus' "The Unfortunate Moment of Misunderstanding"    Youtube

psd-tutorials

mediengestalter (mit weiteren Links)

blog.sigma-stern  (sehr interessant)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kennyman (27. September 2010)

Echt interessant... Ich steh total auf den Stil. Auf jeden Fall danke ich dir.

Ken


----------



## Gambat (1. Oktober 2010)

google mal nach den Dragan Effekt: http://www.google.de/search?q=Draga...ent=firefox-a&um=1&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw


----------

